# James Mapes



## terryo (May 24, 2009)

Could you believe this one?????????????? James Mapes just requested me as a friend on his face book. I can't believe the nerve after what he did to me. Wow!!!!!!!!!! That's all I need...him knowing my business.


----------



## BigBiscuit (May 24, 2009)

Or better yet, is he going to the Southern California meeting of the forum?


----------



## desertsss (May 24, 2009)

Oh my goodness. I hope you didn't say yes. But to play devil's advocate, maybe he is sorry and trying to make it up to you, or maybe he forgot who you were. lol Not to crack a joke on his condition, but ya never know.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 24, 2009)

Jeez! What ever happened in the end Terry?


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 24, 2009)

terryo said:


> Could you believe this one?????????????? James Mapes just requested me as a friend on his face book. I can't believe the nerve after what he did to me. Wow!!!!!!!!!! That's all I need...him knowing my business.



Terry I got the same email. He still emails me to this day.

facebook 
Check out my photos on Facebook

Hi Richie,

I invited you to join Facebook a while back and wanted to remind you that once you join, we'll be able to connect online, share photos, organize groups and events, and more.

Thanks,
James


----------



## Yvonne G (May 24, 2009)

"Hi _Richie_????" A little familiar isn't he?

That email almost sounds like a standard mailing sent out to everyone in his address book. I looked up James Mapes on facebook but there are too many to tell who he is, and I'm not a member so all I could see was the first page of pictures.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (May 24, 2009)

OMG! He is really sick. Why does he still bother us?????????

Dee...Thanks to Rich, I got my money back. He is "hero guy" to me.
Also...Yvonne send me a little Eastern Boxie for my Grandson. He is in heaven with this baby.
Here is is with "Chewy" after his favorite Star Wars character


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 24, 2009)

He looks so happy! I knew Yvonne sent you a baby, but I didn't know if you had gotten your money back. I might have known, but my brain has been in mush mode! Glad it worked out!


----------



## Laura (May 24, 2009)

Yvonne you are a member.. you are on my friend list.. but not his...so you cant see peoples' stuff if you arent thier friend...


----------



## Stazz (May 24, 2009)

Woooooow he looks incredibly happy, a picture is worth a thousand words 
Awesome!

I CANNOT believe that scammer actually tried to add you on facebook, that is ridiculous. Thats a whole nother level of weirdo.


----------



## Isa (May 25, 2009)

OMG this guy is so weird and so crazy!!! After all that happened!!!! I can't believe it!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 25, 2009)

Laura said:


> Yvonne you are a member.. you are on my friend list.. but not his...so you cant see peoples' stuff if you arent thier friend...



Really?? I'll have to go back and try to sign in and see if I can find him. 

Yvonne


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 25, 2009)

emysemys said:


> "Hi _Richie_????" A little familiar isn't he?




Yvonne heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s called me worse names in the past lol. His emails go into my spam folder. I get about two a week from him to this day.


----------



## terryo (May 25, 2009)

Why do I feel so sorry for him???? He's just a sick old man....maybe he needs friends. I can't put him on my facebook...too much family on there and I still don't trust him....but I do feel sorry for him.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 25, 2009)

Terry you are a good person. But please be careful. Many people do things because they feel sorry for a person, especially an ill old gentleman (I use the term loosely) only to find themselves in a very bad situation. Those "sick old men" (not all but some) end up doing crazy bad things and end up in a place like where I work. Placed there by the court system for commiting a crime some are pretty bizarre and horrible. Please, please be careful (I know you will) and don't feel too sorry for him. He did this to himself. If that is the way he finds friends, I would be very weary of him! Keep my distance and have no more contact with him. JMHO


----------



## terryo (May 25, 2009)

Oh..I agree. I didn't even acknowledge his e-mail. I am done with him......don't worry. I really just don't understand when he keeps bothering with us. It is crazy.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 26, 2009)

My exact thoughts-he's crazy!


----------

